# systemd czy należy migrować?

## charonh

Witam

Tak się złożyło, że muszę postawić kilka nowych konfiguracji a do tej pory omijałem temat...

Najważniejsze serwery www... czy sytemd to już trzeba, należy czy nadal można omijać?

Chodzi tylko i wyłącznie o politykę bo się staje lub stał już standardem? Z tego co widzę to już raczej nie ma brnąć pod prąd bo systemd jest większości...

Pzdr. 

Wojtek

----------

## Jacekalex

 *charonh wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Tak się złożyło, że muszę postawić kilka nowych konfiguracji a do tej pory omijałem temat...
> 
> Najważniejsze serwery www... czy sytemd to już trzeba, należy czy nadal można omijać?
> ...

 

Nie trzeba, na razie nie ma takiej potrzeby, a nawet nie radzę, SystemD ma kilka istotnych wad, np zapisywanie logów w postaci binarnej, ciężko pogodzić to   z czymś, co parsuje logi, jak np Failban.

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Sep 14, 2014 8:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja mam Gentoo z sysmted i polecam. Bajecznie łatwa obsługa i konfiguracja, wszystkie logi w jednym miejscu... Systemd a OpenRC to jak niebo a ziemia.

----------

## SlashBeast

Hurr, durr... za to debugowanie tego crapu to jest wyzwanie - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-999902-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

systemd to wielki monolit ktory jest nadmiernie skomplikowany i co nie pozwala na szybkie debugowanie. Juz widzialem jak przy shutdown potrafil rzucac, ze usluga swap mu ztimeoutowala (srsly?), albo przy starcie, jak lvm service timeoutowal, cokolwiek to by mialo znaczyc.

Ja radze trzymac sie od tego wspanialego narzedzia z dala.

----------

## mir3x

Jak lubisz wyzwania to migruj  :Very Happy: 

Spójrz ile topicow jest z systemd, po kazdej aktualizacji systemd bedziesz myslal - czy tym razem cos sie spaprało znowu ?

W porównaniu do openrc to sie szybciej nie ładuje, ale robi szybkie restarty.

Ja sobie zainstalowałem, ale netu nie było, to sobie zainstalowałem jakis menadzer usług, a tam patrze - powyzej 100 usług ...

Z pomocą przyszedł jakiś pakiet który wciągnał eudev z powrotem i wywalil systemd.

Mozliwe ze za kilka lat bedzie to totalny standard, ale ja mysle że raczej pojawią sie jakies robaki i systemd rozpadnie sie na drobne

A największą jego wadą, ze ma dostęp do wszystkiego, widzi wszystko jak oko Saurona we władcy pierścieni, a w dodatku sam jest też tym jedynym pierścieniem  :Very Happy: 

----------

